

BulletML is a markup language that describes the barrage of bullets in shooting games. - r11t
http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~cs8k-cyu/bulletml/index_e.html

======
snorkel
Huh?

~~~
shaunxcode
I could not get it to work in ff3 on os x, BUT from reading the site it seems
to be a way of describing gradius esque bullet patterns like you get on those
sort of scrolling shooter games?

